
Ask HN: Siteuptime.com but running my JavaScript every 5 mins? - MarkMc
Is there a Saas product like Uptime Robot or Site Uptime, but where I supply the JavaScript that will run every 5 minutes?<p>I want to check that my service is up by doing more than simply making an http request. (In my case I want to set up websocket and send and receive a few messages, but I&#x27;m looking for a more general commercial product)
======
pragmar
Don't know about saas, but it would seem like you could set this up on AWS
lambda, or an Azure function.

Alternatively, you could write a webpage on your site that does what you need
(server-side), and point Uptime Robot at that.

------
ecesena
With Google Spreadsheets you can run js code periodically, including making
http calls.

------
tomklein
We're currently building one. If you'd like, you can send us some ideas to be
implemented at support at gentlent dot com :)

------
dylz
Can trigger a lambda every 5 minutes.

------
since
try [http://www.uptimedoctor.com](http://www.uptimedoctor.com), I'm using that
for my heroku project.

------
bradknowles
Try Runscope.com with Ghost Inspector.

